# Surgery 3rd May iodine question



## bellaboop (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi all
After trying for remission from Graves twice in the last three years I have finally decided that enough is enough and I am having that bad boy out. 
I definitely feel it is the right decision for me but must admit as it is getting closer I am getting very nervous. It has been so reassuring to read others positive experiences on here.
Went for my pre-op appointment today and everything went well. Am still slightly hyper (T4 28 range 10-22, T3 10 range 2.2-6.2 bloods done 2 weeks ago) but the nurse was sure it would all go ahead.
My surgeon has asked that I take some Iodine Aqueous Oral Solution for a week before the surgery. Was given the bottle today (it smells disgusting) and was told to take 0.3ml mixed with milk or water. Now I'm home and have looked at the bottle it doesn't say how much I should dilute it by?
I,be tried looking on the Internet but no luck.
Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not familiar with Iodine Aqueous Oral Solution. Did the surgeon tell you what it's for or what it's supposed to do?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bellaboop said:


> Hi all
> After trying for remission from Graves twice in the last three years I have finally decided that enough is enough and I am having that bad boy out.
> I definitely feel it is the right decision for me but must admit as it is getting closer I am getting very nervous. It has been so reassuring to read others positive experiences on here.
> Went for my pre-op appointment today and everything went well. Am still slightly hyper (T4 28 range 10-22, T3 10 range 2.2-6.2 bloods done 2 weeks ago) but the nurse was sure it would all go ahead.
> ...


It is also called Lugol's Solution http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lugol's_iodine

Preoperative administration of Lugol's solution decreases intraoperative blood loss during thyroidectomy in patients with Grave's disease.

And it only matters that you take the correct amount as prescibed. It would not matter how much water or milk but I would think less would be better so it can go down the hatch quickly?


----------



## bellaboop (Mar 26, 2010)

The surgeon said it was to shrink my thyroid and can slow down bleeding during the op I think. 
Glad to here that the iodine doesn't have to be too diluted. Had visions of having to drink a pint of the stuff 3 times a day.
Have been told I should take 3 weeks off work to recuperate. Is this normal as a lot of people seem to be up and about after a couple of weeks?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I took two weeks off. I could have gone back to work after one week, but I have a office job. The hormonal upheaval after surgery is the hardest part to deal with -- it really throws you for a loop. But in terms of pain or an inability to move, I didn't have that at all. I was just really tired.


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi there.
I, too, was prescribed the iodine solution before surgery. My doctor told me it doesn't matter what or how much you dilute the solution in as long as you take the correct amount of drops religiously. I found that putting it in grape juice disguised the taste pretty well, but I still got weird tastes covering my tongue afterwards. I couldn't drink tap water, but could drink bottled water. It was very strange.

I hope your surgery goes well. I still need to update my post on all my details. (Recovery is very rough for me, but surgery itself went fine.)


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Also, my endo said my surgery would be on a Friday and I could probably go back to work the following Monday. Turns out my surgery was on a Wednesday and my surgeon told me to take at least two weeks off for a full recovery. Tomorrow will be one week since the surgery and I can't imagine going back any sooner than two weeks. I seem to be an odd case though.


----------



## bellaboop (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. It's good to know about other people's experiences.
I work in a behaviour unit (not as bad as it sounds)and my day can be a bit hectic. Work has told me if I am signed off for 3 weeks I cannot come back any earlier so looks like I will resting whether I want to or not.
I am hoping I make a quick recovery and can enjoy my extra holiday.


----------

